# Too much organ meat?



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not currently raw feeding but i have frozen pig and cow liver that I'd like to give my dog.

Is there a specific amount I should give per day? It would be supplementary with his kibble.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would give no more than 3 oz per meal, and that is more than some dogs can tolerate. I feed raw and my dogs don't get much more than that a day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Again, like in another thread, I wonder how the wild guys cope. They will probably eat a large chunk of liver at one time and then maybe a week of no liver?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> Again, like in another thread, I wonder how the wild guys cope. They will probably eat a large chunk of liver at one time and then maybe a week of no liver?


If there is a pack, they probably all take chunks of the organs and gorge as much as possible. I doubt the gut is as sensitive compared to a kibble fed dog that seldom gets rich organ meat. And runny poop isn't an issue either, because no one has to clean up after them, lol.
I just cut up some heart, liver and lung from a deer my son got. It was so rich and healthy looking compared to the beef I get. 
The lung will be a great dessert for the dogs...very light and fluffy, I'll be stingy when I feed it to them, make it last.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info!

I won't feed him too much at once.

That said we had an food related incident over the summer. My fiance's parents had a big BBQ with an ample amount of food. It was crazy how much people brought. Well the wind picked up and the big tent we painstakingly erected went flying...that knocked over a table of food and of course when we ran after the tent all our plates ended up on the ground.

Well when we finally got everything reassembled Chandler decided to help by eating everyone's food off the ground. He spent the rest of the afternoon napping in the sun, happy as a clam.

So he can probably have a little liver lol


----------

